# Hi Im new at FF



## Merlinwizard (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Im new to all this and not very good on the computer so please bear with me.

Im 39 years of age and husband 41.  been trying for 4 years and now attending Ninewells for ICSI.  Anyone going through same as me?xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,

The London Womens Clinic in Darlington, County Durham are holding a FREE Test Your Fertility Day on Saturday 6 March 2010.

They also hold regular FREE Open Evenings. The next one is on the 28 January 2010.

Telephone Number: 01325 371070

E-mail: [email protected]

www.londonwomensclinic.com/darlington

Good Luck

/links


----------

